# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Hiding eggs?

## Jumper

I have had a pair of cobalt blue tincs for 2 years now. They have always seemed to get along fine. I have tried to figure out their sex but still do not really know. I hooked up an ultra-sonic humidifier a few weeks ago and they became a lot more active. They have been going back in a hiding spot between some slate instead of their coco hut. If they are breeding and laying eggs in there where I am unable to get to them, is the pool in a viv a place where the young can survive?



You cannot see them but they are back in there in a little cave.

----------


## John Clare

The water might be a little too lacking in tannins - in my experience tinc tadpoles don't do well in water that doesn't have the chemicals from old leaves.  

That aside, I am surprised you haven't found eggs if you truly have a pair.  I suspect that you have either 2 males or 2 females.  I have 2 adult male Citronella who grew up together and they never fight or show serious aggression.  So it's possible to keep 2 males together - that might be what you have.

----------


## Jumper

I see. I am going to put up the best picture I can of their feet. The front pads are smaller on one than the other to me....but I am a novice. They might be both male. Maybe I should check the classifides here and find a female. Is it safe for 1 female to be with 2 male?


Thanks for the input.

----------


## Tony

Those are males. 2.1 trios usually work out if they are given enough space.

----------


## John Clare

Absolutely right - you have 2 males.

----------


## rcteem

Definately two males!!!

----------


## JimO

Ditto here on two males.

----------


## Jumper

Thanks folks! Now I need to find my boys a girlfriend instead of watching them and wondering why they are not breeding. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## JimO

Good luck.  They are great looking frogs.

----------


## Jumper

Alright.... I have a female now. My first group of adult dart frogs. After seeing what a female looks like beside a male.....I think I got it now.

----------


## nx2ured

Nice looking frogs you have there. Any breeding yet?

----------


## Jumper

Thanks.  Something I have noticed the last couple of days is.......the touching with feet and a little nose bumping between the new female and the larger male. So I would say they are at least getting aquainted.

----------


## Jumper

O.K.  Today one of the males is under a hut on a dish ....I moved the hut and went to pick up the dish and he would not jump off. In fact he was sort of raming my fingers and just stayed on dish. I checked for eggs, but none were there. I put it back under coco hut and he has remained under there with the female on top of the hut. 
 Granted the males have been in the viv. for 2 years, but the female has only been in there for a little over 2 weeks. She appears to be a little fatter......but I am a heavy feeder. Could the breeding be happening this fast?
 They sure are a lot of fun to watch! :Smile:

----------


## Leefrogs

when u first made this post i had to hold off from posting. Even when I re-read I still LMAO. I kept picturing those boys saying, "when we get a girl, we'll put her in here" like LOL. Now u got the girl and they took her there. Too funny.

----------


## Jumper

I think she has a thing for the heavier male frog. Whenever she starts following him around and the other male sees them he starts making that little buzzing noise and off they go together. Startin' to feel bad for the guy.

----------


## Jumper

Well, 2 days ago I saw the eggs. So I left them alone for 48 hours like I have read here. I tried to clean debris best I could. Should I clean around eggs more?

----------


## Leefrogs

Congratulations!!!!!!! I have no idea bout cleaning. Just wanted u to know someone was proud!! Best luck. Keep posting!

----------


## Jumper

I was a little concerned about temperature control for the eggs. I hatch reptile eggs....but they have shells and need heat. I used John's idea for tadpoles  :Smile: , except I used a little less water so that they do not float away, but in the water deep enough to maintain same temp. as water. No matter when I check it, the temp. is 75 degrees in the water and in the petrie dish.

----------


## bshmerlie

That's great David ...keep us posted.

----------


## Jumper

Well.....1 egg seems to be doing o.k. from her first clutch.  She had 5 more last night.

----------


## Jumper



----------


## Jumper

It has been 13 days since these eggs were laid. From my understanding removing the bad eggs from the dish is not necessary. I have been concerned about that all along, but things still seem to be o.k. up to this point.

----------


## Leefrogs

ok, I'm glad u don't have to remove eggs. They were all laid on differnt days, so maybe progress will different. Good to know. Best of luck, and the best. Thanks for update on babies

----------


## Jumper

1/31/11

----------


## Jumper

2/1/11  O.K. he is out and swimming. Since this is the first time for me to go through this ....I find it really interesting. :Smile: 



And now ......I wait.

----------


## Woodsman

Congratulations on your first eggs. I can't tell from the photos, but it is best to keep the water in the petri dish nearly as high as the eggs (but not over the eggs). If you get a run of clutches that have bad eggs, you can add a drop of methylene blue into the water and this will help with mold issues.

Good luck with them! Richard.

----------


## Jumper

Thanks Richard, and for the information.

----------


## Woodsman

Hi David,

Once they get going, Cobalts can lay LOTS of eggs. I like to really pay attention to feeding and supplimentation of my tincs when they are laying heavily. I feed my breeders every  other day and suppliment with the Repashy Calcium plus ICB (it seems to work better at supplimenting Vitamin A than most of the other suppliments, which is critical to keeping the female laying healthy eggs). I also use the Superpig color enhancer with each feeding, as it really brings out the yellows and oranges in Cobalts and other tincs.

Taker care, Richard.

----------


## bshmerlie

Hey Richard, where do you get the Superpig color enhancer?  And why is that it's name? :Smile:

----------


## Woodsman

Hi Cheri,

The Superpig is a Repashy product. I order it through Josh's Frogs. I think the name is short for "Super Pigment" as it is a color enhancer. Highly recommended!

Take care, Richard.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Hi Cheri,
> 
> The Superpig is a Repashy product. I order it through Josh's Frogs. I think the name is short for "Super Pigment" as it is a color enhancer. Highly recommended!
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Ok...now that make sense...I was getting worried.  LOL :Smile:

----------


## Jumper

This morning when I was checking on things, I found him floating on his back. I gave him a nudge and he swam down, but floated back up. I could see an air bubble in his belly, so staying on the bottom seems impossible. During one of my attempts to push him down he got vertical with the tail down......and out came a little bubble from his mouth. As soon as that happened he went straight for food.



So I guess 'burping' is needed occasionally. :Baby:

----------


## Leefrogs

Guess he's a little piggy, guna have2 keep an eye out. U saved him, that's awsome. Watch that'll be the one that shows u love later.

----------


## Jumper

Still alive and kickin' at 7 weeks.  She had four other clutches of eggs. Some clutches had problems. The last one all 5 doing good.
 Since this tadpole is my very first..........hope it makes it all the way.

----------


## Leefrogs

I was going u were still with us. Wondering what was up with babies. Congrats again. Can't wait till limbs erupt!!

----------


## Jumper

Oh, I still come here at least every other day. This is my go to place for questions I have. I search the forums for answers and usuallly find them...........so I don't post many questions. :Smile:

----------

